# Which House of Finwë's children would you like to serve?



## Elaini (Oct 19, 2018)

Let's play with a thought that you had a possibility to be a part of the royal Houses of Fëanor, Fingolfin or Finarfin as a servant (not a relative). Which one would you like to serve in that case and why?

You can also say Findis or Írimë if you so wish... he did have four children with Indis.


----------

